

Simple Visual for Inequality - Google Searches Show the Scope of Sexism - elleferrer
http://www.adweek.com/adfreak/powerful-ads-use-real-google-searches-show-scope-sexism-worldwide-153235

======
officialjunk
What about the equivalent suggestions with those same terms staring with
"Men..."

